# Prostatakrebs > Active Surveillance >  Nervenschmerzen nach Prostataentfernung

## Gunter250244

Nach der Entfernung der Prostata (Krebs), bei der der nervus obturatoris gequetscht wurde, traten ein halbes Jahr Schmerzen im linken Oberschenke, in der linken Leise und in der linken Hüfte bzw. im linken Kreuz auf.
Diese Scherzen treten nur nach Belastung (Gehen, Arbeiten im Haus etc.) auf. Sie klingen nach ca. 20 Minuten wieder ab. 
Momentan nehme ich Gabapentin (2400 mg pro Tag) seit 19m Tagen, bisher ohne Erfolg.
Hat jemand Erfahrung mit solcher Art Schmerzen und deren Behandlung?

----------


## rolando

Hallo Gunter,

wenn ich es richtig  verstanden habe, bestehen bei Dir seit der RPE (1/2 Jahr) die besagten Schmerzen und Sie treten nur unter Belastung auf, d.h. ein Ruheschmerz ist nicht oder nicht mehr vorhanden. Hier wäre es noch interessant zu erfahren, ob anfänglich auch ein Ruheschmerz bestand. 
Davon ausgehend, dass tatsächlich eine Quetschung des N. obturatorius vorlag, ist diese zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt jedenfalls nicht mehr existent, sonst müsstest Du einen Dauerschmerz haben. Auslöser für die Schmerzen sind bei Dir Bewegungen. Bei körperlichen Aktivitäten bewegt sich der N. obturatorius mit - genau wie alle anderen Gewebestrukturen. Der Nerv verkürzt oder dehnt sich, je nach Bewegung. Wichtig ist in diesem Zusammenhang  auch noch zu wissen, daß alle Nerven von einer Hülle umschlossen sind. Bei einer Nervenquetschung kommt es zum Teil zu Verklebungen zwischen Hülle und Nerv, was zu einer Behinderung der Verschieblichkeit des Nerv bei Bewegung führt. Als Folge stellt sich eine Reizung des Nerv und damit Schmerzen ein. Hält man danach Ruhe ein, klingt der Schmerz wieder ab.
Eine Möglichkeit Deinen Zustand zu verbessern, wäre die gezielte Mobilisation des N. obturatorius durch dosierte Anspannungs- und Dehnungsübungen, um so die Verklebung zwischen Nerv und Hülle zu lösen. Ein/e kompetente/r Physiotherapeut/in beherrscht diese Technik.
Als weitere Ursache für die Beschwerden könnte aber auch eine Vernarbung/Verhärtung der benachbarten Gewebe des Nerv verantwortlich sein. Dies ist jedoch aufgrund Deiner angegebenen Schmerzsymptomatik nich ganz so wahrscheinlich, aber dennoch nicht ausgeschlossen. In diesem Fall wäre der N. obturatorius nicht während der RPE gequetscht worden, sondern ist eigentlich intakt und wird bei Bewegung von der Vernarbung/Verhärtung gereizt. Eine diesbezügliche Therapie wäre ungleich schwieriger.

Zur medikamentösen Behandlung Deiner Schmerzen kann ich nicht viel sagen - nur soviel, wenn Schmerzen lange bestehen und eine zunächst eingeleitete Medikation nichts bewirkt, sollte man einen auf Schmerztherapie spezialisierten Arzt zu Rate ziehen.

Im Übrigen braucht man bei Nervenläsionen sehr viel Geduld, da hier lange Regenerationszeiten bis zu 2 Jahren existieren. Unter Umständen unterstützt die Einnahme von hochdosiertem Vitamin B den Heilungsprozess. Dies ist allerdings nicht wissenschaftlich belegt.

Gruß 
Roland

----------


## Snoopy1958

Hallo Gunter,
mein Mann hatte ganz massiv ein Problem nach der OP (da Vinci) mit den Nerven.
Es war wirklich eine Katastrophe, denn er konnte noch nicht einmal eine Hose auf der Haut ertragen. Hinzu kamen permanente schwere Nervenschmerzen in den Beinen. 
Wir waren bei einigen Neurologen, wirklich geholfen hat nichts. Ein Arzt schob es auf den anderen. Nur der Faktor Zeit bringt Linderung, weil die gequetschten und geschädigten Nerven sich tatsächlich langsam wieder regenerieren. Gedauert hat es gut ein Jahr, bis eine merkliche Linderung eingetreten ist. Bis heute (fast 2 Jahre nach OP) sind aber noch immer Teile der Oberschenkel (Haut) taub und ohne Gefühl. 
LG, Christine

----------


## Gunter250244

Lieber Roland,
vielen Dank für die professionelle Antwort.
Bei der OP wurde der Obturatoris "geärgert", wie man sich ausdrückte. Nach ein paar Wochen konnte ich das (linke) Bein wieder problemlos bewegen. Erst ein halbes Jahr nach der OP
traten nach einem längeren Spaziergang zum ersten Mal Schmerzen auf. Seit dieser Zeit hat sich meine 'Belastungsmenge' verkleinert. Die Schmerzen treten immer früher auf. Auch der Ort des gefühlten Schmerzes hat sich verändert: 
Zuerst nur aus der (linken) Leiste in den Oberschenkel. Später auch von der linken Hüfte über die Oberschenkeloberseite links bis übers Knie. Mitlerweile auch aus der Leiste in die Seite des linken Oberschenkels. Schmerzen treten auch in der linken Gesäßhälfte und im linken Kreuzbereich (auch Ausstrahlung in den rechten Kreuzbereich) auf. Der (gefühlte) Entstehungsort des Schmerzes variiert, wenn ich trotz des beginnenden Scherzes weiteragiere, treten die Schmerzen in allen genannten Regionen gleichzeitig auf.
Der Schmerz beginnt immer  leicht ziehend, in seiner Steigerung fühlt er sich stechend und brennend an. In der Ruhephase klingt er völlig ab. 
Ich habe oft den Eindruck, in meiner linken Leiste sei etwas 'verklemmt'.
Soweit meine 'Passion'.
Mittlerweile nehme ich 3X800 mg Gabappentin ohne merklichen Erfolg.
Du, ich bleibe mal beim du, hast offenbar viel Sachkenntnis. Vielleicht fällt dir dazu noch etwas ein.
Besten Dank und auch dir alles Gute!
Gunter

----------


## Gunter250244

Hallo Snoopy,
vielen Dank für deine Antwort. Ich hoffe also (mit dir) auf weitere Regeneration der geschädigten Nerven.
Alles Gute!
Gunter

----------


## Gunter250244

Lieber Roland,
noch eine Bemerkung. Gestern hat mir ein Physiothrapeut mein linkes (betroffenes) Bein gedehnt und den Oberschenkelmuskel, der verhärtet ist, etwas gelockert.
Heute sind meine Beschwerden stärker geworden, d.h. die Schmerzen treten noch früher auf.
Wie soll ich das verstehen? Weitermachen oder abwarten?
Vielen Dank und Grüße
Gunter

----------


## Gunter250244

Lieber Roland,
 vielen Dank für die professionelle Antwort.
 Bei der OP wurde der Obturatoris "geärgert", wie man sich ausdrückte. Nach ein paar Wochen konnte ich das (linke) Bein wieder problemlos bewegen. Erst ein halbes Jahr nach der OP
 traten nach einem längeren Spaziergang zum ersten Mal Schmerzen auf. Seit dieser Zeit hat sich meine 'Belastungsmenge' verkleinert. Die Schmerzen treten immer früher auf. Auch der Ort des gefühlten Schmerzes hat sich verändert: 
 Zuerst nur aus der (linken) Leiste in den Oberschenkel. Später auch von der linken Hüfte über die Oberschenkeloberseite links bis übers Knie. Mitlerweile auch aus der Leiste in die Seite des linken Oberschenkels. Schmerzen treten auch in der linken Gesäßhälfte und im linken Kreuzbereich (auch Ausstrahlung in den rechten Kreuzbereich) auf. Der (gefühlte) Entstehungsort des Schmerzes variiert, wenn ich trotz des beginnenden Scherzes weiteragiere, treten die Schmerzen in allen genannten Regionen gleichzeitig auf.
 Der Schmerz beginnt immer  leicht ziehend, in seiner Steigerung fühlt er sich stechend und brennend an. In der Ruhephase klingt er völlig ab. 
 Ich habe oft den Eindruck, in meiner linken Leiste sei etwas 'verklemmt'.
 Soweit meine 'Passion'.
 Mittlerweile nehme ich 3X800 mg Gabappentin ohne merklichen Erfolg.
 Du, ich bleibe mal beim du, hast offenbar viel Sachkenntnis. Vielleicht fällt dir dazu noch etwas ein.


 Noch eine Bemerkung. Gestern hat mir ein Physiotherapeut mein linkes (betroffenes) Bein gedehnt und den Oberschenkelmuskel, der verhärtet ist, etwas gelockert.
 Heute sind meine Beschwerden stärker geworden, d.h. die Schmerzen treten noch früher auf.
 Wie soll ich das verstehen? Weitermachen oder abwarten?
 Vielen Dank und Grüße
 Gunter

----------


## rolando

Hallo Gunter,



> Bei der OP wurde der Obturatoris "geärgert", wie man sich ausdrückte.  Nach ein paar Wochen konnte ich das (linke) Bein wieder problemlos  bewegen.


  sollten bei Dir postoperativ motorische Ausfälle in der Form aufgetreten sein, dass sich das linke Bein beim Stehen und Gehen in einer mehr oder weniger abgespreizten Position befand, wäre es mehr gewesen als ein nur etwas geärgerter N.obturatorius.
  Deine, im letzten Post angegebene, differenzierte Schmerzanamnese, schließt eine noch bestehende Verklebung des Nervs nahezu aus, da du nach eigenen Angaben zuvor für ein ½ Jahr beschwerdefrei gewesen bist. Für Deine Schmerzen können nunmehr sehr viele Ursachen in Frage kommen. Du hast keinen Ruheschmerz, d.h. es besteht zumindest keine dauerhafte Kompression auf eine Nervenstruktur und ein Nerv ist auch nicht entzündet, sonst müsste er ständig wehtun. Auslöser für die Schmerzen, war nach Deinen Angaben ein längerer Spaziergang. Es wäre hier wichtig zu wissen, ob der Spaziergang weit über Deine sonstigen Aktivtäten hinausgegangen ist, ob es sich um schwieriges Gelände (unebener Untergrund, starke Steigungen und Gefällstrecken) gehandelt hat und/oder ob es dabei zu besonderen Ereignissen (z.B. Ausrutschen) gekommen ist.
  Für Deine Schmerzen kommen für mich mehrere Ursachen in Frage:
  - Eine operationsbedingte Änderung der Gewebestruktur (Vernarbung/Verhärtung) in unmittelbarer Nähe des N.oburatorius, die allerdings nur bei Bewegung irritiert.
  - Eine chronische Schambeinentzündung als Überlastungsreaktion durch den Spaziergang. Hier wären dann eher Sehnenansätze betroffen, die ihrerseits wiederum zu Nervenirritationen führen. (Durch Druck beim Abtasten auf die entsprechenden                 Sehnenansätze müsste man den Schmerz provozieren können.)
  - Eine Kompressionssymptomatik im Bereich des Leistenkanals, die nur unter Bewegung existiert  (muss noch keine Leistenhernie im eigentlichen Sinne sein). Ein Hinweis hierfür wäre, wenn sich bei beginnendem Schmerz durch husten, nießen, pressen oder schnäuzen eine Schmerzverstärkung provozieren ließe.
  - Eine Störung im linken Hüftgelenk (beginnende Arthrose, leichte Arthritis, Gelenkkapselreizung). Hier müssten leichte Bewegungseinschränkungen des Hüftgelenks erkennbar sein.  Bei Bewegungen ohne Belastung,  z.B. im Wasser oder auf dem Ergometer (ohne Tretwiderstand), dürften keine oder nur deutlich weniger Schmerzen auftreten.
  - Eine Blockade im Kreuz-Darmbein-Gelenk (Iliosakralgelenk). Hierfür gibt es spezielle Bewegungstests.
  - Blockierungen im Bereich der unteren Wirbelsäule. Auch hier sind Bewegungstests erforderlich.

Aus der Ferne lässt sich Deine Schmerzsituation nur sehr schwer beurteilen. Hast Du schon einen Versuch mit entzündungshemmenden Medikamenten aus der Wirkstoffgruppe der NSAR, z.B. Ibuprofen oder Diclofenac , unternommen? Bei entsprechender Konstellation (Schambeinentzündung) müsste man auch an die Injektion eines Kortison-Präparates denken. Gegebenenfalls wäre auch eine weitere Abklärung über ein MRT sinnvoll.




> Heute sind meine Beschwerden stärker geworden, d.h. die Schmerzen treten noch früher auf. Wie soll ich das verstehen? Weitermachen oder abwarten?


Schwer zu sagen, da ich nicht beurteilen kann, wie die Dehnungen dosiert waren (vorsichtig od. intensiv) und welche Dehntechniken angewendet wurden. Bei nachfolgenden Schmerzen bereits bei leichter Dehnung, würde ich auf jeden Fall abbrechen, sonst vielleicht einfach mal die Intensität der Dehnung zurückfahren.


Hoffe ich habe Dir etwas weiterhelfen können.

  Gruß
  Roland

----------


## Gunter250244

LieberRoland,

ich bedankemich für deine ausführliche und kompetente Antwort.

Bisher wurdeich gründlich ’durchgecheckt‘: MRT Beckenboden, Lendenwirbelsäule, Röntgen Hüfte,

OrthopädischeUntersuchung der Beweglichkeit im betroffenen Bereich. Alles in Ordnung. Eineweitere Kernspintomografie des Beckens mit LKS-Screening ergab den Befund:Osteitis pubis ohne Lateralisation, Narbige Induration unterhalb derSchambeinkörperebene anteromedial der Femoralaterie (Querbilder), Lymphozeleunter der Iliakalgefäßgabel links, welche nicht in Kontakt mit dem Femoralnervkommt.

MeinOperateur (Krankenhaus Rüsselsheim) hat mir darauf in den Bereich der linkenLeiste Maevarin injiziert, um einen Provokationstest durchzuführen. Daraufhinkonnte ich 30 Minuten schmerzfrei ‚stramm‘ gehen. Doch danach schoss derSchmerz allerdings wieder aus der Leiste in den Oberschenkel ein. Der Operateurschaute sich darauf mit einem Radiologen  die oben genannte Kernspin an und erklärtemir, es gebe Vernarbungen, welche die Ursache meiner Beschwerden sein könnten.Er riet mir von jeglichem operativen Eingriff ab. –

Meine Bittean dich: Du bist kompetent, hilfsbereit und wahrscheinlich selbst Arzt. Kannstdu mir eine Adresse nennen (Arzt, Schmerzklinik etc.), die Erfahrungen miteinem Fall wie dem meinen hat. Ich wohne in 55276 Oppenheim. DieSchmerzambulanz der Uni-Klinik Mainz kam mit meinem Fall nicht weiter; am 17.Januar habe ich einen Termin bei der DRK Schmerzklinik Mainz, die allerdingsauf Bandscheibenfälle spezialisiert ist.

Ich dankedir und grüße dich.

Gunter

----------


## rolando

Hallo Gunter,

war für zwei Wochen im Ausland und hatte keine Zeit mich über das Diskussionsforum zu melden. Nach Deinem letzten Post zu schließen, hast Du ja bereits eine sehr umfängliche Abklärung unternommen. Es wäre aus meiner Sicht besser gewesen, wenn Du diese Fakten bereits früher mitgeteilt hättest. Ich hätte mir dadurch die ganzen Überlegungen bzgl. möglicher Ursachen sparen können.
Nach Deinen Untersuchungen ist klar, dass eine Schambeinentzündung (Osteitis pubis), eine narbige Induration und eine Lymphozele vorliegen. Grundsätzlich kommen alle drei Befunde als Ursache für Deine Beschwerden in Frage - auch die Lymphozele, da sich diese durch Bewegung und Belastung ausdehnen kann und somit durchaus im ausgedehnten Zustand Druck auf die umgebenden Nervenstrukturen auszuüben vermag. Der Provokationstest mit dem Lokalanästhetikum Maevarin zeigt, dass eine Einflussnahme auf das Geschehen möglich ist. Am naheliegensten wäre für mich die lokale Injektion eines Depot-Kortison-Präparates, gepaart mit zunächst absoluter Belastungseinschränkung und einem sich anschließenden sehr sehr langsamen und vorsichtigen Belastungsaufbau. Ich bin kein Arzt, sondern Physiotherapeut, glaube allerdings nicht, dass eine eingleisige Schmerztherapie kurzfristig zielführend sein wird. Eine Schmerzklinik kann ich Dir leider nicht empfehlen.

Sollte tatsächlich die vorliegende Vernarbung ursächlich für Deine Beschwerden sein, würde ich mir auf jeden Fall eine zweite Meinung bzgl.eines minimal-invasiven Eingriffs zur Abtragung der Vernarbung einholen. Dein Operateur geht bei seiner Empfehlung zum Verzicht auf jegliche operative Intervention wohl von einer sich einstellenden überschießenden Narbenbildung aus, was Deine Situation nur noch verschlechtern würde. Damit könnte er durchaus richtig liegen. Für diesen Fall bleibt Dir nur die Möglichkeit auf den Faktor Zeit zu setzen und darauf zu hoffen, dass sich die narbige Veränderungen zurückbilden bzw. dass sie weicher und geschmeidiger werden und damit die umgebenden Strukturen weniger reizen. In diesem Zusammenhang solltest Du Dich dann tatsächlich durchgängig einer wirksamen Schmerztherapie unterziehen, um nicht als chronischer Schmerzpatient zu enden, bei dem sich der Schmerz verselbständigt hat. 
Hoffe ich konnte Dir weiterhelfen.

Gruß 
Roland

----------


## LowRoad

"Nervenschmerzen nach Prostataentfernung" - interessant, was alles zu AS - Active Surveillance zählt.

----------


## rolando

@LowRoad:
Thema in falscher Rubrik - da liegst du vollkommen richtig. Aber da gibt es hier im Forum einige Themen, die falsch eingestellt wurden oder auch welche, die von ihrer Ausgangsthematik zunächst gut gepasst haben, dann aber durch den  Fortgang der Beiträge aus dem thematischen Ruder gelaufen sind. So ist das eben in Foren - funktioniert nicht immer alles perfekt. Aber im Großen und Ganzen findet man hier im BPS-Forum die Themen/Fragen, die jeweils von Interesse sind relativ gut.

----------

